# Box art



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

cancel


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Tom, new pic in process??? This could be a very interesting thread!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Is this the kind of box art you are referring to??


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Mopar*

does this count?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh man. Cool stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dom i absolutly love the boxes!!!!

If you want to sell 1 grandstand and 1 car wash, please let me know bud. 

And i have some art ill be posting here. 

Great idea for a thread Tom. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Dyno Dom said:


> Tom, new pic in process??? This could be a very interesting thread!


Yes Dom,I was about to put the cover shot of a set on ,just then my camera broke.I'll have a new one today.Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Yes Dom,I was about to put the cover shot of a set on ,just then my camera broke.I'll have a new one today.Tom


Morning pal. I have a sweet O-Gauge box that Alpink got for me s year or two ago. It is amazing. Stand by.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Standing.........


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Standing.........



LMAO!!! Here ya go bud. Alpink set me up with this gem. No set but I have that stuff allready lol.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Now that's some awesome box art, J65. Thanks for posting it up for us!!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Bad a$$


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Lemme Play too!*


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Another REBEL*

Tom, great post to start, we all had to buy sets to get a certain car. Never seen the Great O gauge box so keep posting Guys. 











Just another REBEL! ..RL


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Here we have a bit of German box art.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Good stuff guys


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll start with the ones hanging on the walls (and ceiling/rafters) in the hobby dungeon around the layout.














































To be continued in a few...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

These are on a shelf to the side.














































A couple of these even have cars with them.

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I couldnt pull just the pic. I saved this auction just for the box art...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18079799755...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1493wt_936


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Here ya go , Rich....*

I snagged the pic for ya....











NTxSlotCars said:


> I couldnt pull just the pic. I saved this auction just for the box art...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18079799755...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1493wt_936


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Although not Aurora or Tyco, here's some of my collection of Slot Set -Box Art...


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Two more sets with the red #29 Chevelle on the box...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having a dozen of those No. 91 blue/yellow Chargers pictured on the first box, actually just one would be great...RM


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Cool thread Thanks for all the pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I guess it came time to start cuting costs with the art work color...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I snagged the pic for ya....


Thanks Ralph!
I wonder why they put Jackie Stewart on the box?
Richard Petty wasn't good enough?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Rolls said:


> Two more sets with the red #29 Chevelle on the box...


Another mystery, A.J Foyt is the lead car in this shot, why didn't they put him on the box?

The running order in this shot...

1. A.J. Foyt
2. Cale Yarbrough
3. Benny Parsons
4. David Pearson
5. Donnie Allison
6. Darrell Waltrip

76-77 These were great years. I'm not sure why Ideal was the only one to
make a Chevy Laguna S-3. There were more of these on the track than any other car.
And.... no one ever made a 73-77 Monte Carlo. I guess that body was too hard to mold.

Sorry, was just thinking out loud


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Thanks Ralph!
> I wonder why they put Jackie Stewart on the box?
> Richard Petty wasn't good enough?


Jackie Stewart was the "OFFICIAL" spokes person for Aurora, thats why he's on the box bud. :dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Rolls said:


> Two more sets with the red #29 Chevelle on the box...


CCT? Color Control Track? Huh? I mean, it's pretty self-explanatory, but I never saw it before. Anybody actually have track with this? Was it painted on the track, or did they give you strips of tape or something like that?

Inquiring minds want to know...

--rick


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

ParkRNDL said:


> CCT? Color Control Track? Huh? I mean, it's pretty self-explanatory, but I never saw it before. Anybody actually have track with this? Was it painted on the track, or did they give you strips of tape or something like that?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...
> 
> --rick


It was a big sheet of colored strips that came in the set.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Jackie Stewart was the "OFFICIAL" spokes person for Aurora, thats why he's on the box bud. :dude:


Yes, he was the lead guy, but they also had Richard Petty, AJ Foyt, and Bobby Unser.
Did they have Mario Andretti too?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

beast1624 said:


> It was a big sheet of colored strips that came in the set.


Augh. I bet that was a mess.

--rick


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's some box I have. The Atlas race set is near as perfect as it can be. You'll notice it had the New York Times paper inside of it.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's some more...


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

And the last set of pics.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW! cowboy, that's some cool stuff. Rokar demonstrator is awesome, and the Atlas set is too. I LOVE Atlas stuff. i think i have that Bill Elliott set or one like it. and I had a chance to buy a Peter Revson set relatively cheap at Carlisle a couple years ago and I passed on it. Kicking myself now...

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Rich, Did Coney charge you to use his picture, lol.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Some AFX boxes:

http://i.minus.com/itQC0mZHpI3HX.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ig3eThadZsgO3.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibmkA3IeebmkPb.jpg

On-box artwork:

http://i.minus.com/ibudXImlmYJmtY.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iACK3ArfFi186.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibzdBZzuXUqfob.jpg


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing AFXtoo! Love that Smokey & the AFX Express. I'm a sucker for Police Cars!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I got something today that I'd like to share with you. It's NOT Box Art perse, but it's similar and related. FYI, it's a two page advert from the December 1961 Issue of Boys Life Magazine.... yep, this is Pre Thunderjet !


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Those are the Vibrator chassis 1959-1963.:wave:


----------

